# Marriage certificate translated in German and



## sweetoo (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi,

We need to register our marriage in Berlin. Our marriage is registered in Finland. The marriage certificate is not apostilled and it is in English and Finnish. 

I have few questions which are given below.
1) From where we can apostilled our marriage certificate?. 
2) Do we need to get official German translation of marriage certificate before apostilled or these two (apostilled & official German translation) can be done at the same place?

Looking for advice. 

regards,
eva


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

sweetoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We need to register our marriage in Berlin. Our marriage is registered in Finland. The marriage certificate is not apostilled and it is in English and Finnish.
> 
> ...


A quick search for 'Apostille Finland' came up with this:

https://www.maistraatti.fi/en/Services/notary_public/Apostille/

So it appears that you need to contact your local register office in Finland?


----------



## sweetoo (Aug 24, 2015)

ALKB said:


> A quick search for 'Apostille Finland' came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> So it appears that you need to contact your local register office in Finland?


Thanks lot for your reply ALKB. I already contacted the local register office in Finland. One more quick question. Do i need to Apostille the german translated copy as well or only apostille of the original marriage certificate is enough for German spouse permit?

regards, 
eva


----------



## Dv90 (Nov 17, 2017)

You need to get the apostille in Finland, then let a licensed translator (ideally in Germany) translate the document and put a stamp on the translation. German authorities are very strict with their "German is the only official language here" policy. So even if they can understand it, they still insist on an official translation.


----------



## sweetoo (Aug 24, 2015)

Dv90 said:


> You need to get the apostille in Finland, then let a licensed translator (ideally in Germany) translate the document and put a stamp on the translation. German authorities are very strict with their "German is the only official language here" policy. So even if they can understand it, they still insist on an official translation.



Thanks for the information. We apostilled the original documents and now translated copy has to be apostille.


----------

